# ECIGSSA Website Growth Downloadable PDF



## Gizmo (16/2/15)

Every 2 months I will be uploading a new PDF here for all of you stat junkies to have a look at.

By looking at this one here for 16 February 2015 you can see we have had massive growth from December to January.

We also had a 706% growth from 2013 - 2014

Please take a look

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------

